# 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !



## Franz_16 (23. September 2005)

Zwei Bayern auf Dorschjagd – Der Bericht ! 

Halbtot liege ich im Bett, der Abend zuvor hat mich mitgenommen, als plötzlich mein Handy klingelt. Meine Schwester ist dran: „Hey Franzl, du hast doch nen Kumpel an der Seenplatte oder?“.. 
„Ähmm.. ja, warum?“
„Naja.. wir sind mit dem Wohnmobil am Brombachsee und haben das Schlauchboot daheim vergessen“..

„Ja, alles klar.. ich brings dir vorbei“

Ich also raus aus den Federn, Schlauboot eingepackt und gen Franken gedüst. 
Nachdem ich das Schlauchboot abgegeben und ein bisschen mit meiner Nichte und meinem Neffen gespielt habe entschied ich mich schnell noch bei Andreas alias freibadwirt vorbeizufahren. 

Dort angekommen plauderten wir, wer hätte es gedacht, natürlich über unser gemeinsames Hobby, das Angeln. 

Irgendwie waren wir uns sehr schnell einige, dass wir beide dieses Jahr sehr gerne nochmal ans Meer möchten – nur wohin?
Nach kurzer Bedenkzeit, entschieden wir uns mal bei Knurris-Angeltouren die Fühler auszustrecken – und siehe da, wir konnten kurzfristig noch einen freien Termin finden. 

Da die Windvorhersagen nicht gerade optimal waren entschieden wir uns den ersten Tag auf einem Kutter zu verbringen. So ging es also im „Direktflug“ von Gunzenhausen nach Wismar. Die MS Eidum sollte uns also heute an den Dorsch bringen! 

Es sollte meine erste Kuttertour in Deutschland sein.

Gegen 3.30 Uhr kamen wir am Schiff an – und mein Herz lachte schon, als ich sah, dass schon sehr viele „Besenstiele“ an die Reeling gebunden waren… was für ein bescheuertes Brauchtum.. aber naja.. war halt so. 

Um 7 Uhr lief die MS Eidum dann aus. Ich wusste noch nicht so recht was mich an diesem Tag erwarten sollte. Dementsprechend gespannt war ich. 





Eine Reisegruppe von 6 Mann hatte auf dem Kutter übernachtet, die Jungs hatten guten Durst, was vielleicht die Ursache für die mehr als 2 stündige Anfahrt zum Angelplatz gewesen sein könnte  

Als die „Hupe“ das erstemal ertönte taumelten unsere Pilker zum Grund und schon bald waren die ersten Dorsche angelandet. 
Wir gurkten also bis ca. 14 Uhr in Schleswig-Holsteinischen Gewässern rum und angelten. An diesem Tag wurde auf dem Kutter wohl kein Dorsch über 60cm gefangen (ich habe kaum einen über 50 gesehen)…

Als ein „Kollege“ einen 30er Dorsch in der Hand hielt, ihn anschaute, in seinen Eimer warf  und lauthals verkündete „Occchhhhhhh, zum räuchern sind die ganz lecker“.. wars um mich geschehen, und ich wusste, dass dies nicht meine Welt ist. 

Wir  hatten am Ende des Tages zu zweit ca. 25 brauchbare Dorsche in unserem Eimer. Nachdem wir sie auf der Rückfahrt gleich filetiert haben waren wir froh wieder an Land gehen zu können. 

Wie gesagt es war meine erste Kuttertour, und es hat mich nicht vom Hocker gerissen… es war halt reines „Fleisch“ machen… Spaß brachte es mir eigentlich nicht. 

Was mich weiterhin ziemlich verwundert hat, der Kapitän und sein Smutje waren die ganze Zeit in ihrem Steuerstand. Es war niemand an Deck der mal einen größeren Fisch hätte gaffen können. 
Positiv ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Kutter EXTREM sauber war.. der hat fast geglänzt!

Zum Mittagessen gabs Doseneintopf mit Würstchen und Semmeln.. ja ich weiß das ist Standard… aber geschmeckt hats mir trotzdem nicht. 

Kurz noch zu den Preisen:
Fahrpreis: ca. 26€ 
0,33l Cola: 1,10€
Frühstück bestehend aus einer Semmel mit Salami und Käse: 1,60 €
Mittagessen: 2-3€ (weiß nicht mehr genau)

Wir fuhren dann von Wismar direkt nach Meschendorf wo uns „Otto“ schon erwartete und uns in unser Quartier einwies. Nachdem wir die Fische eingefroren und uns geduscht hatten
ließen wir den Abend mit einem guten Essen im Gasthof „Linde“ in Rerik ausklingen. 
Die Preise waren OK, das Essen auch. 

Jetzt war die Welt wieder in Ordnung, frisch geduscht, was anständiges im Magen aber totmüde fielen wir bald in „Tiefschlaf“…

Das Frühstück am nächsten Tag hatten wir für 9 Uhr angesetzt. 
Anmerkung: Es ist echt klasse, wenn man selber bestimmen kann wann man frühstücken will ! 

Gegen 10 schipperten wir dann mit dem 440er Aluboot auf die Ostsee hinaus… ahhhh diese Ruhe… keine Leute die einen nerven.. nur wir 2 und das Meer – einfach geil ! 

Die ersten 3 Stunden war fischmäßig leider recht wenig los.. um genauer zu werden, wir hatten keinen einzigen Fisch zu Gesicht bekommen. Nachdem wir wieder einfach irgendwo angehalten hatten und unsere Pilker auf den Meeresgrund schickten hatte freibadwirt plötzlich einen Fisch an der Angel.. ein 50er Dorsch hatte sich den Pilker geschnappt! Na endlich! 





Der Bann war gebrochen.. von nun an lief es eigentlich ganz gut. Nach und nach füllte sich unsere Kiste. Das war ungefähr so wie Pilze suchen, hier und da mal wieder ein Dorsch.. mir schien es als wären die Dorsche an diesem Tag in kleinen Trupps unterwegs gewesen. Gegen 18 Uhr dachten wir dann langsam ans „Schluss“ machen. 
Wir schleppten den ganzen Tag über an einer leichten Spinnrute einen kleinen Gummifisch hinterher. Darauf wollte sich bis dato kein Fisch einlassen. Doch plötzlich ging die Bremse los wie die Feuerwehr… ich nahm die Rute auf.. „Sche… Hänger“ … Ich zog und zog.. als der vermeintlich Hänger plötzlich wieder Schnur nahm „Oh Oh…“ da war ja ein Fisch dran.. und was für einer  Nach gut 10 Minuten Drill kam ein fast 80cm langer Dorsch zum Vorschein. Die Freude war natürlich riesig.. ein gelungener Abschluss. Es war ein toller Tag.. ohne Druck und Hektik einfach ein bisschen angeln, das Wetter war gut, ab und zu haben wir was gefangen.. was will man mehr ? 

Am Strand warteten schon Otto und Knurri auf uns, nachdem wir die Fische versorgt hatten ging es gemeinsam in die Grillhütte wo wir noch ein paar lustige Stunden verlebten


----------



## Franz_16 (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Am nächsten Morgen hatte der Wind noch mehr abgenommen und wir hatten wirklich „Ententeich“. Die Sonne strahlte aufs Wasser und die Ostsee lag friedlich vor uns. 
Man.. das wird bestimmt ein geiler Tag dachten wir uns.






Mit Echolot und GPS bewaffnet wollten wir es heute nochmal wissen. 

Gegen 9 Uhr schipperten wir mit unserem Aluboot wieder hinaus aufs Wasser. 
Der Tag begann wie der andere geendet war, hier und da mal ein Dorsch. 
Leider waren wir heute nicht alleine auf dem Wasser, 4-5 Schleppnetzfischer und auch ein Angelkutter tummelten sich da draussen. 

Anmerkung: 
Die Wasserschutzpolizei kam mit ihrem Schlauchboot übers Wasser geflogen und hat den Angelkutter kontrolliert – wir blieben verschont!!!

Irgendwie war uns da etwas zu viel los, wir wollten unsere Ruhe und flüchteten in Richtung Westen. Nach dem wir ca. 15 Minuten gefahren war, stellte freibadwirt den Motor ab und sagte „Probieren wir es hier mal blind?“ 
„Jo können wir schon machen“ antwortete ich und ließ meinen Pilker hinab..

Doch was war das ? Ich bemerkte den „Aufprall“ des Pilkers am Grund nicht in der Rute.. irgendwie war das alles etwas komisch…

Ich zog ca. einen Meter ein als ich plötzlich einen Fisch an der Angel hatte, ein schöner Dorsch wanderte in die Kiste. Ich war gerade dabei den Dorsch zu kehlen als Andereas verkündete… boah ich hab auch einen dran, wir stehen überm Schwarm.  

Ich ließ mein Pilker wieder ab, hob einmal an und Peng schon wieder war die Rute krumm. 








Ca. 20 Minuten lang hatten wir ununterbrochen Fisch an der Angel… 
Das entging scheinbar auch dem Angelkutter nicht, den plötzlich stand der ganz schön nah bei uns dran. Wir ließen uns aber nicht abdrängen sondern angelten einfach weiter.








Einigen Gästen auf dem Kutter passte das wohl nicht ganz so recht. Aber wir waren halt nunmal zuerst da. Die Jungs auf dem Kutter fingen auch, aber wir standen eben 100% überm Schwarm und holten einen Fisch nach dem anderen hoch, bei ihnen hingegen ging es etwas zäher.. aber auch sie erwischten ab und zu einen  

Aber irgendwie konnten es wohl einige nicht ertragen, dass wir einfach besser fingen und dann schlugen schon bald ein paar Pilker neben unserem Boot ein. Der Kapitän hat sie dann darauf hingewiesen, dass sie aufpassen sollen. Da unsere Kiste schon beachtlich voll war, haben wir dann angefangen „zurückzuschießen“….. nein nein.. nicht dass wir ihnen die Pilker vors Boot geschmissen hätten.. wir haben einfach unser persönliches Schonmaß etwas erhöht und alle Fische unter 60cm wieder schwimmen lassen… das machte die paar Neider auf dem Kutter noch „wilder“… wir amüsierten uns köstlich  
Dieses Spektakel ging fast eine Stunde lang.. durch die extrem geringe Drift waren wir andauernd über dem Schwarm.. es war einfach unbeschreiblich.. jeder „Pilkhub“ war ein Treffer 

Da wir für unsere Verhältnisse schon genug gefangen hatten wollten wir nun ein bisschen vom Kutter wegfahren… der Motor sprang nicht aufs erste mal an und prompt schrie einer von unseren „Widersachern“ rüber „ÜBERLAADEN“ und lachte lauthals…. 

Die Quittung folgte prompt.. wir fuhren 50m weiter.. ließen die Pilker ab und PENG wieder Doppeldrill… aber diesmal waren es richtig gute Dorsche.. Andreas landete einen Dorsch von ca. 85cm und ich einen von ca. 90cm an. Die Freunde auf dem Kutter hatten das natürlich gesehen.. ich konnte mir das lachen echt nicht mehr verkneifen. Der Kapitän, dem man irgendwo auch ein Lob aussprechen muss besänftigte die Spezialisten in dem er sagte „Keine Sorge, solche kriegt ihr auch noch.“





Wir waren scheinbar in einen kleinen Trupp von größeren Exemplaren geraten und holten einige dicke Brocken nach oben. 

Dann ließen wir es aber gut sein und fuhren etwas weiter weg und stellten auf „Spaßangeln“ um… mit Gummifisch und den leichten Spinnruten gings nun zur Sache… und es knallte wieder fürchterlich… man war das geil #6 





Irgendwann kamen wir auf die Idee wir suchen jetzt einen Köder auf den sie nicht beissen… 
Rosa Pilker, blanke Jigköpfe, transparente Gummifische… alles haben wir rangehängt und alles war fängig!

Die Dorsche waren so gierig, teilweise konnte man die Gummifische fast nicht mehr in ihrem Rachen finden. 





Man Man Man, war das ein geiler Tag… ich hätte nie gedacht, dass man sowas in der deutschen Ostsee erleben kann… 

Die letzten 2 Stunden erhöhten wir unser schonmaß auf 80cm.. und angelten mit XXL Ködern.. und konnten prompt noch 2 oder 3 Klopper landen.






Gegen 16 Uhr machten wir uns dann langsam auf dem Heimweg. 
Am Strand erwarteten uns bereits wieder Knurri und Otto und halfen uns das Boot aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, und unser Gerödel zum Haus zu tragen. 





Nachdem wir uns doch einen ganz schönen Berg Filetierarbeit mitgebracht hatten, waren wir noch gut beschäftigt. Nach dem alles versorgt war gingen wir wieder zur „Linde“ und ließen den Tag erneut mit einem guten Essen ausklingen. 

Am nächsten Morgen bereitete uns Knurri um 6 Uhr das Frühstück und wir traten den Heimweg an. 

Fazit: 
Es war ein saugeiler Kurztrip mit einem Angeltag den ich mein ganzes Leben bestimmt nie vergessen werde. Die Ostsee und Knurris Angeltouren werden uns bestimmt wieder ertragen müssen


----------



## Laksos (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Glückwunsch zu eurer gelungenen Ostsee-Angel(kul)t(o)ur mit Knurris Dreimaster, haste fein geschrieben! :m


----------



## ollidi (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Sauber Franzl.  #6  Gute Fische habt Ihr ja nun auch erwischt.
Über den Part mit den "Kutteranglern" habe ich mich am meisten amüsiert.  |supergri


----------



## petrikasus (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Cooler Bericht, schöne Bilder und noch schönere Fische.

Sternstunden sind selten, aber wenn man sie einmal erlebt hat :l ...


----------



## Ossipeter (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Glückwunsch, da lacht das Herz eines jeden Anglers! Eure Antort auf den Kutterwar 1a!


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Perfekt Franzl!!! #6#6#6 Saugeiler Bericht mit klasse Pic´s! Dickes Petri zu den klasse Dorschen #6#6#6 So muss das laufen......


----------



## Lachsy (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

klasse bericht franzl, dazu noch klasse dorsche was will man mehr .

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Hallo Franz,

super Bericht mit schönen Bildern.
Kann dich vesrtehen, daß die das Kutterangeln keinen Spaß gemacht hat.
Von einem kleinen Boot ist schon was ganz anderes.

Danke!!


----------



## Tiffy (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Feiner Trip und klasse Bericht. Macht Lust auf Meer #6


----------



## krauthi (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

super  bericht  das macht lust auf meerrrrrrrrrrrr glückwunsch euch beiden zu den tollen fängen



gruß krauthi


----------



## Siff-Cop (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

klasse Bericht, !!!

super fänge und viel Spaß dabei, so muß es sein!!!!!!!!!|supergri #6


----------



## Mühle (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Mensch, das war ja ein klasse Trip, Franz! Sehr schöner Bericht und schöne Dorsche und Bilder! Weiter so!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## meeresprofi (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Glückwunsch Franz, 
schöne Fische, gutes Wetter und ein toller Bericht.
In welcher Tiefe habt ihr gefangen, ich will nämlich morgen auch mal wieder los.
Nach dem Bericht ja wohl auch klar, da hält einen nichts mehr an Land!!


----------



## sammycr65 (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Ich sach ma so:

Wenn das einer so beschreiben kann, dass man selber das 
Gefühl hat selber einen Biss zu haben und die salzige Luft auf der 
Zunge spürt, dann der Franzl!  #6  #6  #6 

Glühstrumpf zu den Fängen und dem gelungenen Bericht sacht

der Sammy


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Moin Moin ,
und da sage mal einer wir von der Küste sind nicht gastfreundlich , wenn sogar die Bayern hier fangen dürfen  |supergri  |supergri .
Klasse Bericht Franz und klasse Bilder .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Dorschi (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Feiner Bericht! Da habt Ihr ja auch klasse Wetter abgepasst.
Glückwunsch auch zu den gelungenen Zeilen!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Super Bericht Franz, freut mich das es so gut geklappt hat. #6
So und jetzt fahr ich nach Meschendorf.  |supergri


----------



## Maddin (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Geiles Ding Franzl!! #6


----------



## Heilbutt (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Ich glaub ich spinn,

Hammer Fänge, die ihr da einfach mal so gemacht habt!!!!#6 
Ich wusste, das viele Spitzenfachkräfte aus dieser Region kommen!
Im drei Wochen bin ich endlich auch vor Ort - allerdings aufm Kutter.


----------



## Schütti (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Bei solchen Berichten bleibt einem ja der Atem weg  .

*Besten Dank für die schöne Unterhaltung.*

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## gerstmichel (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Da sieht man mal was wir den Bayern voraus haben...:m 

Geiler Bericht, wie immer!! Und super Pics. Man nun wohn ich hier und kann von solchen Fängen nur träumen #c , bisher !!

Dorschies, ich komme!!|wavey:


----------



## Hack (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

ja denn ma petri würd ich sagen...

dein bericht erleichtert meine entscheidung ungemein: wir waren bisher 5-6 mal auf kuttern unterwegs, aber so richtig fun hats nicht gebracht...plus nachts hoch an die küste, abends runter gen heimat...kotzeritis...mäßige fänge....

da hab ich die tage auch mal auf knurris page vorbeigeschaut und mir fürs nächste mal vorgenommen, da auch mal ein paar tage zu verbringen....

thx...dein bericht hat mir wie gesagt die entscheidung erleichtert...dat is dann mal wirklich schönes ostsee-dorsch angeln...

und einer noch: das t-shirt sitzt :m 
auf weiterhin viele schöne berichte...

tschö mit ö
hack


----------



## Reisender (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Glückwunsch..................|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: zu denn fängen|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Jirko (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

...bayrisches geschwader belagert das baltische meer und landet treffer... harte treffer  alder schwede mein lieber, alle achtung für eure respektablen leos #6... und der bericht iss eigentlich auch ganz gelungen ... blödsinn: genial wie immer franzl #6...

...bei dem 5. bild in deinem 2. post hast du doch bestümmt´n büschen geschummelt franz - mhm?... sieht aus wie´n kudderduett auf´m spiegel - wat für´n geniales bild #6


----------



## Franz_16 (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Mahlzeit 

also mal der Reihe nach: 
gefangen haben wir bei 15 Metern Wassertiefe. 
Wir waren ca. 7km draussen. 
Am besten gingen schwarze Pilker! 
Das Boot haben wir hier gemietet: www.knurris-angeltouren.de 
Noch was: 
"Draussen" hat 3 mal was an der Oberfläche geraubt, leider konnte ich die Fische nicht erkennen - das waren wahrscheinlich Hornhechte oder ?


----------



## Stokker (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Ganz schön mutig von dir . 7 km. Respekt.
Ansonsten tolle Bilder und klasse Fang.Congratulations von der Wies`n...


----------



## havkat (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> und da sage mal einer wir von der Küste sind nicht gastfreundlich , wenn sogar die Bayern hier fangen dürfen



Mein Reden! Alles Vorurteile! 

Servus Franzl!

Na denn Petri, wa! #6

Kleines Boot und digge Dinger. So soll das sein.

Hast das ja alles gut und lesbar aufgeschrieben.


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Danke für den tollen Bericht mit den schönen Pict´s #6 
Selbst das Wetter scheint ja mitgespielt zu haben


----------



## ralle (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Ja sauber Franz !!

Und dann noch so ein Wetter was will man mehr ????????


----------



## Franz_16 (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*



			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann noch so ein Wetter was will man mehr ????????



.. Zeit  
wir hättens schon noch ein paar Tage ausgehalten bei den Fischköpfen :q :q


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Glühstrumpf Zu Solch Einer Tour#r 
Das Lesen Macht Lust Auf Die Ostsee Und Die Pic`s Sind Genial:m


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Nu war ich immer an der Nordsee aber nach dem Franzl-Bericht werde ich mich mal ein wenig mehr für die Ostsee interessieren.  Super geschrieben, klasse Bilder. #6


----------



## Fischbox (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Sauber Franz #6 , da habt Ihr ja eine ganz schöne Show abgezogen. Respekt, Ihr scheint ja ein gutes Näschen für die Ostseefischerei zu haben.

...und "Danke" für den tollen Bericht :m War ein kurzweiliges Vergnügen.


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Wie immer ein super Bericht von dir Franzl. #6  #6  #6 

Also war auch dein zweiter Besuch an der Ostsee ein voller Erfog.Mein Glückwunsch zu den strammen Leos. #6 
Ich denke so langsam wird dich das Meeresangeln nicht mehr loslassen.   :m 
Mit Andreas an deiner Seite ward ihr eh ein super Team.


----------



## goeddoek (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Donnerlüttich  #6 

Der Franzl mal wieder. Angeln kann er ja. Schade nur das er'n gutes Bier ( Jever - was sonst ?) verschmäht   

Nein im Ernst - toller Bericht. Macht einem richtig den Mund wässerig. Und das mit deinen Geschmacksknospen kriegen wir auch noch hin, ne ? |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*



> Also war auch dein zweiter Besuch an der Ostsee ein voller Erfog.


Richitg 


> Ich denke so langsam wird dich das Meeresangeln nicht mehr loslassen.


noch richitger  ... jetzt ist´s um mich geschehen.... ich könnt schon wieder los :q 



> Mit Andreas an deiner Seite ward ihr eh ein super Team.


eh klar, einen Angler der mit sämtl. Salzwassern dieser Erde gewaschen ist im Boot zu haben ist ein Hochgenuss - hab wieder sehr viel lernen dürfen, danke dafür nochmal freibadwirt #6


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Richitg
> 
> noch richitger  ... jetzt ist´s um mich geschehen.... ich könnt schon wieder los :q



Ich habs gewusst... |supergri  :m


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Hallo Franz wie immer ein Klasse bericht und TOP fänge einfach supper#6#6#6


----------



## rob (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

sauber franz:m
habt ihr fein gemacht..so eine geile strecke!!!
petri dazu!
muss auch bald mal den knurri besuchen)))
lg rob


----------



## Franky (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Hi Franzl,

ich grins mir grade einen... Gut, dass ich rechts und links der Schnute jeweils ein Ohr habe.....:q:q:q:q:q:q Sauberes Ding das! #6


----------



## freibadwirt (23. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Hey Franzl 

da hast ja wieder einen super Bericht zu einer absulut geilen Angeltour geschrieben#6 #6 #6 .Selten so viel Spaß beim fischen gehabt.Müssen das unbedingt mal wieder wiederholen.Der Knurri hat mich sicher nicht das letzte mal gesehen.
Gruß Andreas|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (25. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*



> Müssen das unbedingt mal wieder wiederholen.Der Knurri hat mich sicher nicht das letzte mal gesehen.


 .. ich spar schon für die nächste Tour .. ich will doch so gern mal einen Plattfisch fangen


----------



## Nauke (25. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

@ Franz 


 #6  #6  #6  #6  #6 

Soviel habe ich an einem Tag noch nicht in norge gefangen. Neid


----------



## theactor (25. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

HI,


beste Bilder, toller Bericht! 
Und ein dickes Petri zu den tollen Fängen obendrein! #6 #6 
Hoffentlich klappts beim nächsten Mal mit einem Treffen - ausnahmsweise mal im Norden   - und von mir aus auch herzallergernst auf Platte |wavey:


----------



## Knurrhahn (25. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> @ Franz
> 
> 
> #6  #6  #6  #6  #6
> ...




Ich habe den Vergleich bis jetzt gescheut.
Aber mit der Aussage hast du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.
Ich kann es selber kaum glauben was zur Zeit auf der Ostsee so läuft.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Locke (25. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Ich sach mal,
wieder ein endgeiler  Bericht vom Franzl!!
Petri und die Bedingungen waren ja geradezu gigantisch genial! #6

Danke und Gruss
Locke


----------



## HD4ever (26. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Klasse Bericht !!!! #6#6#6
Bin nun auch auf den Geschmack des Ostseeangelns mit meinem kleinen Boot gekommen, werde mal demnächst versuchen euch ansatzweise etwas nachzueifern !!!
einfach nur genial eure Bilder ! |bla::l


----------



## symphy (26. September 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Hat mir sehr gefallen dein Bericht Franzel ,einfach Genial!!!#6


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Ah, das tat gut Heute Morgen.


Danke für die schöne Story Franz:m 
Und beste Grüße ins Frankenland an Andreas.
Über den Nordic Summer kann man sich hier wirklich nicht ernsthaft beklagen.

Gernot|wavey:


----------



## bacalo (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch besonders zu dem letzten Angeltag.
Sicherlich findet dieser Tag einen Ehrenplatz in Deinen
"Weist du noch - Geschichten"!

........und wenn´s dann wieder so weit ist, die vorahnungsvoll geladenen Kilometer/Stunden bis zur Ostsee, ja dann ............#g


Gruß aus Unnerfrangge

bacalo


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*



			
				bacalo schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch besonders zu dem letzten Angeltag.
> Sicherlich findet dieser Tag einen Ehrenplatz in Deinen
> "Weist du noch - Geschichten"!
> 
> ...


Nett formuliert


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*



> Sicherlich findet dieser Tag einen Ehrenplatz in Deinen
> "Weist du noch - Geschichten"!



Aber unter Garantie  
Hab gestern mal beim freibadwirt angerufen, wir habens noch nicht konkret ausgesprochen.. aber kann gut sein dass uns das Meer dieses Jahr nochmal sieht :q :q :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2 Bayern auf Dorschjagd - Der Bericht !*

Na denn mal los Franz. Ab Freitag ist wieder Treffen in Meschendorf angesagt mit viel Spaß versteht sich.


----------

